
Senator announces bill banning loot boxes, pay-to-win mechanics - akersten
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/05/senator-hawley-announces-bill-banning-loot-boxes-pay-to-win-mechanics/
======
akersten
Personally - as much as I hate loot boxes and pay-to-win, I'm firmly in the
"why on Earth should government be regulating video game mechanics?" camp. I
don't feel that there's a way to accurately or honestly define "games
targeting kids," and even if there were, I think it's a parental duty to teach
self control - or at least keep the credit card under control.

~~~
ksaj
It's funny. In Canada, parents are always chirping about how sex ed should be
their job, and not up to the schools or governments to facilitate such
learning. Yet these same parents gave up long ago on teaching their kids ever-
so-basic online behaviours and skills. Suddenly that's someone else's job.

This is cherry picking responsibilities. Or rather, straight up shirking.

